# Open ewes



## Mindi (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm so glad I found this website!  It's making me feel not so alone, lol!  My husband thinks it's hilarious about all the research and lambing videos I've been watching.  I was curious if everyone gives their ewes a couple years to lamb if they don't lamb that first year?  I was at a lambing workshop last month and I asked the guy something about ultrasound and he asked if my ewes were still open.  I had no idea what that meant at the time (I do now) and he then asked me if they were open if I was going to get rid of them (cause in his mind, if they don't lamb that first year, they're no good...butthead) and I said "no".  He said "why not?"...told him because I only had 4...laughter ensued.  I'm pretty sure at least 3 of my 4 are expecting, but if any of them aren't...I'm one to give more than a second chance!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 21, 2015)

I allow our ewes their first year off. Sometimes they just aren't large enough or mature enough. If they don't lamb their second year (turning 2) there is cause for concern and possible sales.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 21, 2015)

We give first time ewes a second chance if they don't lamb their first year. Unless we decide that we don't like them for some other reason. If they don't breed/lamb the following year, then they are gone. We also don't breed our sheep as lambs. They are put with the ram as yearlings so they are lambing at 2 years.


----------



## AriesX (Mar 22, 2015)

We had our first round of lambing in 2014.  Only one of our flock didn't lamb and we gave her a second chance.  She just delivered twins the other day and they are all doing great.   We have put our ewes with the ram in their first year so they are just a year old when they lamb.  Last year we mostly had singletons - probably because the ewes were still growing themselves.    They did fine though.  This year, some of our yearlings didn't get pregnant because they just weren't big enough.  we'll give them another chance next year.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 26, 2015)

I breed my ewes as lambs. If they don't lamb, they are given a second chance. I haven't had one not take their second time. (I've had 3 out of 9 not breed their first time out of my personal flock... though one of those may be lambing later as she is still exposed to a ram.) I have eight ewe lambs I'm contemplating breeding this year, or just selling as butcher lambs. Maybe any that don't take I will sell as butcher lambs and the ones that do take I will retain.


----------

